# New Herd Additions - ** Update **



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, some of you might of heard that I have been contimplating getting out of goats, except for my personal pets. It has been a long, trying year for me. I have had heartbreaks, upsetting times and what not. 

Well obviously someone or "something" was looking out for me. 

I received a phonecall a few months back from a breeder a few hours away from me that had a proposition of me leasing her herd, as they were moving. Things kind of died down - and we didn't talk about it for a while. Then last week I received an email from her that she had a proposition for me.

I called her and she wanted to GIVE me some of her registered Nigerians as she wanted them to go to a good home that she trusted. I was so happy! :stars: . There are 4 does and 2 bucks. All registered and some double registered. So I told hubby that I was going to be given 4 does - he just looked at me. Then I told him about the 2 bucks - he said - "That is NOT 4" So I didn't want to push him a couple days later when there was a young wether thrown in on the package - LOL!

I wanted to blood test everyone before I brought anyone home so I was to go up this past Friday and draw on everyone - but had to push it until Saturday. My hubby actually went with me. So we drove the 2 hours to Ms. Carla's house. We got there and the goaties were just B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!! Everyone was so friendly, happy, and healthy looking!!!

Ms. Carla and her husband are some of the nicest people that I have ever met in my life. We are so much alike in alot of ways! So we brought out the goats 1 by 1 to draw blood (13 total) and everytime it was one that I am going to be bringing home, I would tell my hubby - this is one we are getting. You could see him kind of light up. He held all of them for me and they were the easiest goats I have ever drawn on! It was great and I was able to stick most of them only 1 time and get the blood quickly.

When we went to do the boys (which of course you know they started rutt alreay) my husband lit up. He FELL IN LOVE with one of the bucks we are getting - Mocha (which happens to be Ms. Carla's husband's favorite of all the goats also!) Then we stayed and talked for hours! The "boys" seemed to have lots to talk about - and you know us women can always talk for hours. We were given home made goat milk icecream - OH MY GOSH! It was the best icecream either of us has ever had!! Ms. Carla even sent me home with some goat milk soap to try. It smells so good and leaves my hands so soft! 

So we left Montana to drive to get our son, and the whole way home MY husband was talking "Goat" to me - can you believe it. It is a revalation - I have officially converted him! I think he has realized that "big guys" can like goats also - :ROFL: 

So I am sending blood work today - will have the results back by Friday afternoon and we are picking them up. So guess who asked if he could come with me to get them------ my step son!!!!! This is the boy that I usually DO NOT get along with and wants NOTHING to do with my "pets". Can you believe it!!! :shocked: I think it is because my DH was going on and on about these goats.

So I am letting him skip a football practice to come with me. I am so excited to get these goaties. I have pictures but I need to download them from the camera. I will post them shortly (tommorrow) for you all as right now I do not have internet at home. But I will tell you about them!!!

Chocolate Doe - white band on one leg - marbled blue eyes 
Light buckskin Doe 
Gold Doeling
Black and white Doe
Light Buckskin wether
Chocolate and white Buck
Black and white Buck (Father to other buck)

They colors listed on their registration papers are off on a couple of them - but I will check tattoos when I get them. I am so excited to have "my herd back!!!"

pics soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Herd Additions*

Congratulations Allison! What a great opportunity for you....now just to transfer papers and get everyone settled in...glad hubby is on the same page too....just think of all the babies you'll have next year :leap:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: New Herd Additions*

Sometimes the good Lord dosen't just answer prayer. Sometimes he just reaches down and gives you a hug! :hug: I think you got a big hug :sun: 
Candy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Herd Additions*

Oh yah - we are going to have some gorgeous babies. Her does all threw trip, quads, or quints this year!!! The 2 seasoned girls threw trips if I remember right and they were FF! I have it written at home.

I am just so thankful that Ms. Carla came into my life!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Herd Additions*

Allison that is soooo exciting!! :leap: I know I am....I can't wait to see pics too!!

The same kinda thing happened to me last Monday when I went to look at that herd of 35?? reg. nigerians. The lady is soooo sweet, just gave me all her goatie supplies and threw in all this stuff, panels, troughs, feed, etc.. She gave me a big hug like 4 times and we talked for a few hours about the goats. She was just so sweet! She said she prayed someone like me would come along to take her herd,,,,she's extremely attached,,,,and what do you know,,,,I came runnin when I saw the ad!

I was happy with my herd, but i've always wanted TX twin creeks goats, Pecan hollow, just really well known lines and sure enough I came across this lady! Did you hear I bought the whole herd out?

Congrats on the new ones...That's just great! It's funny how things work out sometimes! You've definately got someone lookin out for ya!!

I need to email you girl...we haven't chatted for awhile besides TGS!!! Talk to you laters!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Herd Additions*

I really think that we need to do some doeling "swapping" this spring!! I will have 5 or 6 registered does and 2 that have blue eyes - some nice colors and some great lines!

I am really only online during the day right now as the internet went belly up at the house and I am trying to get it fixed - guess that is what happens when you live in the boonies! LOL!

I will definately have the pics in the morning for you all. They are not "posed" pics - just ones of them out in the pens laying around in the heat.

So are you going to "sell off" any of those does that you are hoarding down that way??? LOL! :scratch:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: New Herd Additions*

What a great surprise!

I bet this lady was really happy to find someone so loving to take her pets. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Herd Additions*

I won't be selling any does, most likely, but I should have a bunch of doelings and bucklings available. We should definately do some swapping! I'm excited for spring!!! Can't wait til the kids get here and i haven't even bred anyone quite yet!! Geeeesh....i'm just so excited!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Herd Additions*

Allison, my face lit up when I read your thread!!!! :wahoo: What great news!!!! I too love to talk goats and my hubby is starting to come around again...oooo that just makes me so happy for you, your family and all the goats!!!!! :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: New Herd Additions*

Congrats Allison!!! That is so very exciting!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Herd Additions*

Ok so here are my new ones. The paperwork is being done as we speak to get the registrations transfered around. Most are ADGA and some are dual with AGS also.

Mocha - (our favorite new Herd Sire)




























Argyle - (mocha's sire)



















Wether (unnamed. He is the one in the front)










Daisy (1 year old - never bred)










Oreo - (1 y/o - never freshened)










Cocoa - (2 y/o - freshened 1 time with trips - blue eyed)










Goldie (5 month old doeling)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: New Herd Additions - pics added*

Very good looking herd Allison! LOVE LOVE LOVE Mocha,,,he is gorgeous! He's got the same build as my buck Twist. I love the chocolates....one of my favorite colors on the nigis!  Do you have their registered names yet? I'd love to look at their pedigrees! Congrats,,,they are gorgeous!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Herd Additions - pics added*

I do, but I accidently left all of that at home today. I will try to bring it tommorrow so that I can get what I have of their pedigrees up on my website.

Cocoa's eyes are marbled blue - but she is throwing blue eyed kids - so that is good!

My husban just LOVES Mocha to. He reminds me of a bottle baby so I am guessing he was. He is so sweet and kind! It will be nice to see the boys shaved in spring! Mocha is 1 year old and Argyle is 8 years old.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Herd Additions - pics added*

nice little herd you bought there


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: New Herd Additions - pics added*

Cocoa looks almost identical to my Bushfire only Bushfire isn't blue-eyed. Pretty goats!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: New Herd Additions - pics added*

Very nice! Hope they all give you nice little ones this spring!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: New Herd Additions - pics added*

Very good looking herd Allison! I love Mocha, he is so handsome. I can't wait to see pedigrees!  That's always fun for some reason. . . .


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Herd Additions - pics added*

Those goats are gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New Herd Additions - pics added*

Oh boy- that buck is beautiful. I hope they all work out for you and are gracing your place soon. Congratulations.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, it is Tuesday, and unfortunately the herd will not be joining me. There are some circumstances that we found that I would prefer not to work with. I totally adore the lady that I was speaking with and we will always remain friends.

I have decided to purchase a few goats though - I know I know! These already have their blood testing within the last month and are good to go. So they will be coming this weekend to the house. I am getting 2 does (one registered, one registerable) and then the unregisterable doeling of the registed doe, and an unregistered doe whose mother milked very nicely.

So anyway - I will give more info and pics when I get them!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new additions! :stars: Most definitely looking forward to the pics.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So you're not getting that brown and white buck! Oh no...oh no :tears: I was looking forward to some chocolate pinto kids! 

You will have to post pics of the new ones,,,oh and pedigrees! Who are you getting them from?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans Allison!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new additions Allison!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Shame it didn't work out for the others. But congrats on these ones!! Can't wait to see pics and peds!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I went to see the girls last night. I had seen 2 of them previously, but not the other 2. Oh My GoSH!!!! :drool:  :drool:  

I fell in LOVE with the registered Nigerians little doeling~ Oh how I wish that she was registerable! She is a gorgeous gold and white. The other little unregistered is pure black with a white frosted band around each ear and a white spot on the top of her head. I am very excited and should be picking them up on Friday!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They sound beautiful! :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

excited for you :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great! You'll have to show pics as soon as you get them!!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry about the original herd. So you went through/paid for all that blood testing for nothing? That must have been an expense down the drain.
Anyway, happy about your incoming goats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I had told her that I would pay for the 6 that I was going to pick up - but now I am not sure how this is going to work. I paid over 150.00 to go over there, purchase the supplies for the draws, so I am hoping that I don't have to pay the blood draw also, but we will see. I know that she is a GREAT lady, and I know that we will work something out. I have faith!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Did you pick up your new goaties today??? I'm excited to see pics!


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice! Daisy looks like my Cali.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she picked them up, I spoke with her on the phone. Allison doesnt have internet at her house so she will fill in the details on Tuesday.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Stacey for giving everyone a heads up!!

The girls got home on Friday late afternoon. They are settling in nicely and doing well. They are not to sure about hay - as they have been on pellets for sometime - but they are learning! LOL!

I have named the orange and white doeling sherbert (mom is registered, sire is not darn it - as she is gorgeous!) I haven't named the black one yet. 

I milked out Snow White and she did well, but I don't think that I will be able to get her back into milk.... but that is ok.

You all are going to kill me, but I forgot the pictures at home - but I will have alot to share with you all. We got some really cute pics over the weekend - and one just melts my heart.

I PROMISE I will bring them tomorrow for you all!!!

Allison


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thirty lashes with a wet noddle :GAAH: 


nah thats ok :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's great! Well, no pictures isn't good, but that's okay, we'll forgive you. :wink: Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great Allison! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

stacey that was funny. :slapfloor: made me laugh real hard!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> stacey that was funny. :slapfloor: made me laugh real hard!


well I am glad to have brightened your day :greengrin:


----------

